# My new pit!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A local private school had a raffle and I finally won! Can you believe I got this pit for 10bucks???????
So far Ive only cooked a coupla ribeyes on her and it does an amazing job! Cant wait to do a brisket and ribs!
Quality on this all stainless custom pit is just stomp down amazing!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Pure Sweetness! Congrat's........


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

AWESOME pit...congrats!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool!

I want one!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good looking! Let us know how it cooks/smokes.

Jeff


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks good, there ought to be some good groceries some off that thing.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice pit.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I want my ribeye med. rare.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Way to go, Shaky! Best ten bucks you ever spent, huh?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Some people have all the luck. Congrat's. :cheers:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Grill*

A beaut,glad to see somebody can win.
Terry


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice! I bet that thing gets HOT!


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

$10???? Heck, I'll give you $50! 

Nice rig!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Christmas early for you!!! Now you have to keep us updated on all those awesome dinners!


----------



## Joe Saladino jr (Dec 27, 2008)

That is a great pit


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I saw one just like that for sale the other day.... $1800.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

SSMike said:


> I saw one just like that for sale the other day.... $1800.


Ya, Prasek's in El Campo had one for sale forever. Guess they finally got it sold cause haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

mshtrout said:


> Ya, Prasek's in El Campo had one for sale forever. Guess they finally got it sold cause haven't seen it in awhile.


No .. they raffled it off. :smile:


----------

